# 2014 Florida H.O. Racing Association Race #1 @ Palm Bay



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

HOSTED BY
Dennis Bielski

WHEN:
SATURDAY FEBRUARY 15TH 2014

WHERE:
1585 Degamma St NW
Palm Bay, FL 32907

PH# 321-298-7043
email address is [email protected]

TRACK:
BLACK OAK / FORMER NATS TRACK
4 LANE TOMY FOR SS & MODIFIED

CLASSES: 
AMATEUR SUPER STOCK*
PRO-AM SUPER STOCK
EXPERT SUPER STOCK
6 OHM MODIFIED*
3 OHM MODIFIED

RACE FORMAT: 
3-MINUTE ROUND-ROBIN MAIN. 

SCHEDULE:

SATURDAY
Open Practice 9:00 - 10:35
Registration Open 9:30 - 10:30
Pro-Am SS Race Begins 1:00 
Amateur Mod Race Begins 2:30
Pro Mod Race Begins 4:00
Awards & Trophies 5:00

ENTRY FEE: 
$5 PER CLASS FOR CLUB MEMBERS
$8 PER CLASS FOR NON-MEMBERS


THIS IS THE NEXT EVENT IN A POINT SERIES. A PORTION OF ALL ENTRY FEES WILL BE PLACE IN A POOL WITH AWARDS GOING BACK OUT AT THE END OF THE SEASON. MORE INFORMATION WILL BE ANNOUNCED AT THE RACEWAY!
*IF YOU RACE AMATEUR CLASS, YOU CANNOT RACE THE PRO CLASSES.


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)




----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)




----------

